
Huawei Abandoned by Google and Major US Chipmakers: Updated - yashwt07
https://medium.com/@yashwate07/huawei-abandoned-by-google-and-major-us-chipmakers-bf1e085d957a
======
slimypi
As always medium articles are more about eloquence rather than facts. Huawei
makes its own cpus Hisilicon, and I'm pretty sure they make their own
proprietary modems, I mean they are the nr 1 telecom company in the world and
even if for some reason they don't, mediatek makes modems which they have sold
previously to apple. So the real problem here are Google services for the.
Global market. Hardware wise, huawei got the hold of it IMHO. Sorry in advance
for any linguistic mistakes, I'm not a native English speaker.

